# DirecTV R10 work with Wireless USB?



## bustedacl (Nov 9, 2007)

Hope someone out there has seen/dealt with the same thing....

I've got the Directv DVR R10 which has the USB port on the back. I plugged in a USB Linksys Wireless adapter and it doesn't seem to be activating or seeing the device (no blue light flashing on the adapter).

The questions are: 

1. Will the R10 work with a wireless adapter so that I can get R10 to communicate via my wireless network with my Series 2 Tivo in another part of the house?

2. If the above will work, do I need to use the special Tivo Wireless adapter?

If there's anything anyone can think of to help me, that'd be great!

Thanks
Clark


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Answers:
1. It will not work.



bustedacl said:


> If there's anything anyone can think of to help me, that'd be great!


 Do a search on USB here in the forum. You will find hundreds of threads stating the reasons why it will not work.

-Robert


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

To save you the time for searching.

The USB ports on the back of the R10 are not enabled.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

But to clarify, the usb ports can be enabled with some work that is outside the scope of this forum. Google search r10 prom hack. It's not quite for the faint of heart.


----------



## bustedacl (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

